

Overlay101: Contextual help for your webapp - casenelson
http://www.overlay101.com

======
masukomi
honestly my first though was "Pricing?.... Pricing!!!" WTF?!

To me this really seems like it ought to just be a library on github. Just tag
the elements you want highlighted, associate them with text, write some js to
calculate their bounds and put an overlay over everything else...

It looks good, It's something i'd consider using, but I'm not seeing anything
that makes me feel I should pay a monthly fee, or risk my help system going
down or needing to be recreated if a 3rd party goes out of business or has an
outage.

~~~
readk
Hey guys, I'm another one of the creators of the site.

This is great feedback. One of the goals was to save developers time, or even
let support teams, product managers, or other non-techies manage the entire
help system. That's a big reason why we hosted it.

Do you think we could do a better job of making that clear?

We know that developers can always make their own bespoke system that will be
customized to their own needs. But that takes developers, and time, that could
be better spent on features or bugs...

Thoughts?

What if the free version did more...?

~~~
ssebro
NO! Your free version is fine. Don't change the product, change the marketing.

------
casenelson
This is my first product, I'd be really interested to hear what the community
thinks about it.

We built this because as web developers we're always asked to implement an in
app context sensitive help system, but maintaining that help system and
keeping it up to date really calls for a crm like functionality. FAQ pages and
knowledge bases are rarely visited and users shouldn't need to context switch
to find out if there's an answer posted on some subsite.

